# Anyone sailing around Lake Placid, Florida???



## Biologist (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey folks,

I am about to move down to the Lake Placid area of Florida. I'm trying to get a feel for the sailing community in that region of Florida. I would love to get your feedback!!

Thanks so much!

Biologist


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Oddly, I have visited the Lake Placid area but I know almost nothing about sailing options nearby. There are quite a few lakes around in keeping with the name of the place; the biggest being Lake Istokpoga which I did not visit. Honestly, bass boats and personal watercraft are more in keeping with the local mindset - but I could be wrong.

I am sure you will find more sailors along the west coast on the GOM from Fort Myers to Sarasota about an hours drive from Lake Placid.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I've been sailing in Florida since 1955, but I had to "google" Lake Placid. We're pretty much accustomed to places on the coasts, but I do remember learning to water ski in this area. There's no reason not to sail here, but no need to provision for the bahamas!


----------

